# Barn wood



## NYWoodturner (Apr 24, 2014)

There is a possibility that the wood from these structures may come into our collective future. I have my thoughts on what they are but wanted to see what the wood sleuths thought.



 



 

 



 

What say ye?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 24, 2014)

WAG-oak PS- I always take a block plane just to freshen things up for a peek.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Apr 24, 2014)

A lot of barns in NY were made of chestnut.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 24, 2014)

The siding looks like pine the way it has aged along with the knot structure. The other stuff is anybody's guess. I second the motion of bringing a hand plane on ventures like these. It really helps to freshen the color and to get a good look at the grain.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Apr 24, 2014)

Driving distance from me?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 24, 2014)

LOL - We would have to split the drive and make a road trip out of it. - they are in NC. It looks like scotch pine to me. Any idea what barns in that period were made from in the Carolinas? Chestnut was my hope, but this doesn't look like it to me. She is going to bring some home with her for me to get a better look at. Friend of my wife's has these 3 structures on property I think she inherited in NC. She may want them torn down and removed.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 24, 2014)

I have more pictures of the outside. These are some really weathered boards. I just posted the cleanest shots in the first post. 
Here are some exterior shots

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 24, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> LOL - We would have to split the drive and make a road trip out of it. - they are in NC. It looks like scotch pine to me. Any idea what barns in that period were made from in the Carolinas? Chestnut was my hope, but this doesn't look like it to me. She is going to bring some home with her for me to get a better look at. Friend of my wife's has these 3 structures on property I think she inherited in NC. She may want them torn down and removed.


Scott the pix don't look like the buildings are all that old... I mean they are gray and old but you don't see any circular saw or hand hewn marks on any of the main support beams. The second pic down is the first I noticed it but looking at the others I can't see any there either. I'm not the best lumber historian but my guess dimensioned lumber didn't become wide spread until the 20's- 40 ' s some time. They could be 70-90 years old but they could also be only 40 or 50 years old also it is hard to say.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 24, 2014)

The inside looks like it has some relatively new tin, junction boxes and wiring for sure. There have definitely been some modifications of late. But when you look at the window frames, door frames and thresholds it looks like early 1900s to me. I'm really not looking for historical value, just wood type. I'm more of a hoarder than historian . Any speculation on wood species? If its pine I don't think its worth any effort at all. Chestnut on the other hand...


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 24, 2014)

I think Greg is right on the pine siding- I thought about pine but here it would never be used for siding. Buildings here that are 100 yrs old use dimensional lumber But I also agree that no hand hewed lumber dates it to a degree. Take a plane next time- lots of work for a little lumber.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 24, 2014)

The last pic in the second group has 2 wood types for siding for sure. On the bottom is what I think is a pine species. From the Window up it could be an oak of sorts. I did go back and look at the first set also. The shot of the tin roof has 2 sized rafters. The thicker ones almost look to have a layer of sapwood on one edge then again it could be some crud or dust. While rare, walnut was used from time to time. I know a guy who used to hunt old buildings out east. He got 2 walnut barns one year. He got lots of oak and maple but never any chestnut. It is a crap shoot for sure. Old pine is cool too got my hands on a piece from an old factory constructed in the late 1800 ' s and it was so different to work with than 5th+ generation stuff we get today


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 24, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> I think Greg is right on the pine siding- I thought about pine but here it would never be used for siding. Buildings here that are 100 yrs old use dimensional lumber But I also agree that no hand hewed lumber dates it to a degree. Take a plane next time- lots of work for a little lumber.


I should have been more specific on the dimensional lumber thingy. I don't think milled/planed smooth dimensional lumber till the 20-40's until that point they left the saw marks in the wood. I agree there are 100+ old buildings with dimensional lumber in them but those timbers will have the circular saw marks in them rather than being milled smooth like modern 2x4's


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 24, 2014)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> I should have been more specific on the dimensional lumber thingy. I don't think milled/planed smooth dimensional lumber till the 20-40's until that point they left the saw marks in the wood. I agree there are 100+ old buildings with dimensional lumber in them but those timbers will have the circular saw marks in them rather than being milled smooth like modern 2x4's




the same here on the planed lumber. The planer I ran in the 70's was installed in the 20's or thirties. Our pine is different then southern pine- we still have old growth but it is not good in weather.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 24, 2014)

Granite Falls is where they are located.Here is a bit about the town. I called them barns, but they really don't fit the bill. Do you see anything in the town history that may give a nod to the use of the buildings that may give a clue to the time frame? Thats all just plain curiosity. I still think its pine...


----------



## SENC (Apr 24, 2014)

I'd bet pine, most in NC are. If old, probably longleaf... newer probably loblolly or slash. What type of nails? If square, likely longleaf heart pine.

Most barns in eastern NC are pine, cypress, or cedar. That part of the state may be different.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 24, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Granite Falls is where they are located.Here is a bit about the town. I called them barns, but they really don't fit the bill. Do you see anything in the town history that may give a nod to the use of the buildings that may give a clue to the time frame? Thats all just plain curiosity. I still think its pine...


If you knew the address/parcel number of where they stand you could look at the register of deeds fir that county and get a more accurate picture of that hunk of land. Sometimes if the county is all digital you can get the whole history all online and know when or approx when they were put up. I don't think that they are all 100% pine, and even if they were I would snag a few boards if the opportunity presented itself just to have the bragging rights that it is a part of the hoard.


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 24, 2014)

Those interior boards look like something other than pine, what, I don't know, Too bad it's so far away, scavenging around those old places is a hoot, look for old bottles, hardware, maybe even some buried treasure

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Brink (Apr 25, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> LOL - We would have to split the drive and make a road trip out of it. - they are in NC. It looks like scotch pine to me. Any idea what barns in that period were made from in the Carolinas? Chestnut was my hope, but this doesn't look like it to me. She is going to bring some home with her for me to get a better look at. Friend of my wife's has these 3 structures on property I think she inherited in NC. She may want them torn down and removed.



I thought the land was too flat, not enough rock to be Hudson Valley or Catskills.


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 25, 2014)

My bet would be pine. They way the knot didn't age like the rest of the wood remind me of pine because pine knot are high in resin.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

